# Denia?



## surabela (May 13, 2016)

Is it workable to live in Denia city center without a car? Would we be able to get to the beach by public transport? Thanks.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If you're based in the centre of Denia you can walk to some beach areas and a short regular bus trip to others


----------

